# Question- Applying Spar Urethane (Helmsman) over an Oiled (Linseed) surface



## JCoop (Jan 20, 2011)

I am planning on coating a beech, butcher block counter with Spar Urethane to give it some moisture protection. The counter has been oiled already with a linseed oil based, food-safe oil. Should I do anything to the surface such as wipe it down with thinner to achieve better adhesion when I apply the Spar Urethane?

Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

JCoop said:


> I am planning on coating a beech, butcher block counter with Spar Urethane to give it some moisture protection. The counter has been oiled already with a linseed oil based, food-safe oil. Should I do anything to the surface such as wipe it down with thinner to achieve better adhesion when I apply the Spar Urethane?
> 
> Any advice is appreciated!


*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

If this counter is for interior use, I would not use spar urethane. I would use mineral spirits and wipe down the oil. You said it is a "linseed based, food -safe oil". Exactly what is it. Do you have a product name?

Once the oil has been removed and the wood has dried, coat with mineral oil. Apply liberally and let sit for 5-10 minutes and wipe off. Do this regimen for several applications until sealed. 












 









.


----------

